# MK4, 5 speed-6 speed swap parts list.



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

So, I have looked and looked and looked for an accurate parts list for this. But to no avail. 
So, here it is. 

I did this swap on my '03 GTI. non 20th :banghead: obviously. 
I do not remember the tranny code on my 5 speed, but for the 6 speed I got it from a 337. Tranny code ERR. 

All the parts I needed. 
Trans, (duh), trans mount bracket, shift linkage, shift cable end linkages, Driver side axle, SIX SPEED STARTER, clutch kit, associated bolts, throw out bearing, the bolt that mounts the starter to the trans on the BOTTOM SIDE. It is longer than the same bolt for the 5 speed. 5 speed starters and six speed starter ARE different on VWs. 

ALL 6 speed starters are the same between 337s, GLIs, 20th AEs, VR 6 speeds, Rs and the Audi TTQ 6 AND 5 speeds. All use the same starter. 

Auto Zone, Pep Boys, O'Reilly, ect, ect, DO NOT CARRY crucial 6 speed parts, such as; Clutch kits, axles, or starters. So DO NOT GO THERE. 

The Hubs are the EXACT same. The Passenger side Axle is the EXACT same. The only reason one needs the Driver side Axle is because the 6 speed tranny is wider, because of the 6th gear. BUT it only sticks out further on the Driver side. So you'll need a shorter axle, IE the 6 speed axle. other than that, the tranny flanges are the same on the 5 and 6 speed trannies. That thin plate between the tranny and the block, are the EXACT same. NO I do not know what it is for. The shift cables are the same, shift tower is the same. 

The clutch lines are different, but with some gentle fanagling one can bend the 5 speed line to work, as I did. 

Please let me know if I missed anything. 
Also if ya'll want a "Special Tools List" I can add than on here as well. As I went ahead and bought the special tools.


----------



## sgt.valle (Apr 10, 2012)

This is great! I am looking into doing this soon enough. If you could, please put a tools list as well. That would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

sgt.valle said:


> This is great! I am looking into doing this soon enough. If you could, please put a tools list as well. That would be greatly appreciated!


im glad you found it useful.
ok. i'll see about pulling out all my special parts tomorrow.
or just keep bumping this thread. hahaha. i'll get to it.


----------



## Stilllookin (Jul 6, 2007)

Did you have to swap the gear box, or did the 5 speed one work?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Stilllookin said:


> Did you have to swap the gear box, or did the 5 speed one work?


 I swapped the trannies. you can add a 6th gear to a 5 speed box though. there are a few companies out there who make a kit for it. but its more expensive than swapping trannies. 
I believe they are built more towards racing.


----------



## eurotuning1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Our company makes conversion kits from 5-gear to 6-gear. We have more than 10 years of experience with these modifications... 
This solution makes it possible for experienced service workshop to carry out this modification without removing the gearbox out of the car. Our company usually performs this modification in 3-5 hours. Customers come in the mornings and leave in the afternoons with their 6-speed gearbox... 

http://www.vwtuningmag.com/gearbox-conversion-kit/


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

well you sir just answered all of my questions, you just better not be lying to me :sly::laugh:. should be doing this swap by the start of spring, thanks again :thumbup::wave:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

carlhuebner said:


> well you sir just answered all of my questions, you just better not be lying to me :sly::laugh:. should be doing this swap by the start of spring, thanks again :thumbup::wave:


I kinda forgot about this.
I've been driving around with the 6 speed since I made the thread with out any issues... with the tranny anyway.

A few things I've noticed different or forgot to add.
The shift cable guide/bracket, I'm not sure of its exact name, and the bolts that keep it in place are different. (total of 3 bolts).
The power steering line is also different. It is not interfering with anything. Its just not the same route so 1 of the hold downs is different. No issues as of yet.
And I believe the clutch slave cylinder is also different. Not 100% on that.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I kinda forgot about this.
> I've been driving around with the 6 speed since I made the thread with out any issues... with the tranny anyway.
> 
> A few things I've noticed different or forgot to add.
> ...


 well it helps that i have the whole car the six speed is coming from so i can just take whatever parts i need. i plan on replacing the slave cylinder anyway, mine went on my 5 speed before, cheap and easy fix. but apparently on the six speeds you have to drop the tranny to replace, so why not do it now.

and don't worry, i'm sure you'll be getting a PM or two from me when i finally get around to this


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

carlhuebner said:


> well it helps that i have the whole car the six speed is coming from so i can just take whatever parts i need. i plan on replacing the slave cylinder anyway, mine went on my 5 speed before, cheap and easy fix. but apparently on the six speeds you have to drop the tranny to replace, so why not do it now.
> 
> and don't worry, i'm sure you'll be getting a PM or two from me when i finally get around to this


Oh thats right your the 1 with the IY 20th as a parts car.
I just realized you have the "can't polish a turd" thread. hahaha. derp moment.:laugh:
The slaves are different btw. But since you have the whole car for parts, its going to be WAY easier for you.
Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Before you ask.



carlhuebner said:


> h0w much HP duz dis add d0e?


Lets just say, it will easily break all 4 tyres loose.



carlhuebner said:


> but iz this 0nly 4 da GLI or duz it wurk for da j3tta 2?


this swap works for ALL mk4s.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Before you ask.
> 
> 
> Lets just say, it will easily break all 4 tyres loose.
> ...


 hahahah, just saw this response. took me a minute to realize you stole this from marks thread. for a second i thought i was drunk trolling again until i couldn't find it in this thread :laugh:.

but if this can break all 4 tyres loose, than this is an even sweeter mod than it thought!  gotta get on this soon.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Something i forgot to add.
You will also need the shift cable bracket from the 6 speed box.










And this weird bolt 








the threads that are on my fingers go through the tranny and thread into the block. Which means the opposite end will be pointing towards the driver side. 3rd hole on the cable bracket, seen below, will slip over this and a bolt will keep it secure.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## timoxa (Oct 27, 2011)

*6 speed swap*

how is the shifter cables different, 5 speed vs 6 speed. I did the swap and the 5 speed cable seemed to work. and how about the speedo, does anything required different for that? coding, changing wires? thanks


----------



## plamski3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello, guys, 

I got GTI 2002 1.8T AUM 5 speed. I want to swap gearbox with 6 speed. So I found gearbox with code FML from 1.8T AUQ. 

Could you explain me once again about clutch lines. What exactly means that? "The clutch lines are different, but with some gentle fanagling one can bend the 5 speed line to work" 

Also, what about steering line? Should i get from other car, or to move it somewhere? 

Thanks in advance! 
opcorn:


----------



## Killem239 (Sep 27, 2021)

plamski3 said:


> Hello, guys,
> 
> I got GTI 2002 1.8T AUM 5 speed. I want to swap gearbox with 6 speed. So I found gearbox with code FML from 1.8T AUQ.
> 
> ...


So I'm thinking what he meant was the clutch line. You have a metal line that goes from the clutch pedal basically to the trans so you can shift. You have to bend that line without breaking or causing a kink in the line.


----------



## Killem239 (Sep 27, 2021)

sgt.valle said:


> This is great! I am looking into doing this soon enough. If you could, please put a tools list as well. That would be greatly appreciated!


I have two questions, is there anything different in the wiring harness or is it just plug and play with the 6 speed trans? Then is there anything different with the shifter and cables, or does it just connect and when you go down for 6th gear it's just there?


----------

